# UPATE on my foster minis



## Marty (Aug 22, 2004)

Here's my girls BB and Peanut.

Today they got a beauty make over. They did great. They stood perfect for grooming and clipping and show sheen and cowboy magic and fly spray and de-worming. It went really good and they could have stood there all day long to be fussed with. They look like they are ready to go to a show, they are so shinny and all fixed up.

They never showed any aggressive or stupid behaviour at all and I'd say that it's safe to say that they would even be nice for a newbie.

BB is quite the pill to catch, but once she is caught, she just melts in your arms. The filly is simple to catch.

Here's a picture of my hubby rewarding them with treats for being so sweet.

They are ready for adoption for a forever home so please contact us if you have one to offer.

This turned out to be a very great day for us. These girls gave me a smile.


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you Marty for posting the pictures of the horses! My my, it looks like your hubby is just having a blast with them. They are sure getting good care at your place.





But yep, CMHR wants to get these two adopted out. So if anyone is interested, please contact one of us at CMHR!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Marty-

They are looking so good. You are doing a wonderful job with them.


----------



## Marty (Aug 25, 2004)

There's been some interest in these two gals of mine. So they may just have found their new forever home real soon.

I'm going to be glad to send them off looking so pretty and groomed and trimmed up. They are getting so shinny! We had a warm day today, so the filly got a bath finally and her mane and tail has been super conditioned. I did it like two times. (and I used the good stuff that I usually save for shows).

No doubt about it. They will be sporting a scrunchie in their forelock and a nice new pretty halter too when they go.

The problem with being a foster mom is trying not to get too attached. I learned my lesson from these two, that it's much easier said than done. There is just no way to distance your feelings for animals that you take care of every day.

When they leave, I'm going to re-seed their field, and lime it and close it down for winter. So it will be ready for some new rescues in the spring hopefully. And this time I will wear a sign that says: I will not get attached to you......I will not get attached to you.....I will not get attached to you

and we will see if that works.

Cause when these two gals get into a trailer and head down the road....there's going to be some tears


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh Marty! Those two girls are so lucky to be blessed with being your foster children!

Hugs!

And if anyone else is interested, please do contact us in case this adoption doesn't work out.


----------



## minisaremighty (Aug 28, 2004)

Wow Marty, those two are looking awesome! I just don't know if I have the fostering in me. It's hard! Caring for a critter when they are in such need, then they grow to depend on you and you can't help but start to fall in love!

Good job with those two and I hope they get as good a home as you've given them!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Marty-

Aany news on the girls going to a new home. They look great. They looked great when I brought them to you but they look awesome now...........and look at your hubby out there spoiling them........what a man.............BB is sure wanting him to give her some more treats and that filly will just steal your heart. You have done a great job with them.............

Hey gang I bought one of Martys miniature horse shirts and I love it...........she does a great job and she had a awesome place fixed up for these two gals. I am sure there will be ters shed when they leave but at least you know you did a fantastic job with them.......................


----------



## Marty (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Sue, if you thinked they looked ok when they came, you should see them now and in person and without the beards! They are not bad about the clippers. Just have to go slow and talk them into it and they are ok. I really fussed over clipping them and it came out a really nice job. What a difference a clip job makes!

The big belly hanging down is not completely gone, almost, but it's much less now and their weight is now UP on the back and they have gotten little creases in the butt. It's very cute! Love those butt creases. The neck on the filly is all filled out real good and her back. I bumped up their feed again last week and started them on a little hay too. The filly has the most adorable little confirmation on her.

They are shinny now too like a brand new penny and not very sunbleached. I think it's because they like that hut out there. They stand in there a lot. Their color is much darker than it was when they came. I just groomed a lot of the dead hairs off and the new coats came in real nice after they got de-wormed.

I've been able to keep up with those manes and tails and got them flowing real pretty.

I trimmed the split ends off their manes, and shortened them up just a tad, and then shaped it, and it gives a neater appearence. The tails were way long and they were stepping on them. So I banged them off straight across like I do for mine sometimes and it looks very full and awesome especially when the wind blows.

They look adorable in their new halters too. But they just won't keep the fly masks on for nothing.

They don't look like they are pastured horses. They look like they've been stalled up and conditioned. They are really happy. They seem to have quite a bit of energy too lately. And they talk a lot. They talk to the other horses and they talk to me when they see me coming out my back door.

The telephone men were up here working on the lines and asked me if they were show horses !!!! They went right up to the fence and checked them out and were acting very friendly.

They are going to get their teeth floated and feet trimmed this week and that has got me all excited too.

I'll give them another bath next weekend. I got them a hot oil treatment for thier manes and tails!

Now that I have hubby home on weekends to help me round up that sly BB she's great to work on once she's caught. They both are. He mashed carrots up for them yestarday. (I thought he was a non-horsey hubby)

Yes! We have a very good application right now that is being considered and given top priority that we are quite confident in that will check out perfectly for my gals. I am getting very excited to meet the prospective new family.

Keep your fingers crossed because these gals are just nice and need a chance and again I can say in all honestly have never been a bother or any trouble in any way and they deserve a forever home.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 31, 2004)

Rescues can be so sad and so gratifying at the same time! You've done them such a great favor by handling them to reassure them people can be nice. They look great!


----------



## ibquackers20 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hay I am new - if I lived closer I would love them up very quickly - I live in canada,manitoba and it is hard to find sellers in manitoba selling minis - boo hoo - do not want to breed or show just loving pets - but can not afford all the high prices on them


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 2, 2004)

You have done a awesome job with them. And that hubby he sure does seem like he is smiten with them smashing their carrots for them...........what a sweetheart....I hope the new prospective family works out. Keep us posted. I seen another neat hutch when I went to Bill's Tuesday a calf hutch......but I did not get apicture. Bill said he told ya how to make the one you made. Which I still think is a darn good idea.......

The girls look great. It is a mazing what a a set of clippers a few brushes will do for them......keep up the good work......


----------



## Marty (Sep 3, 2004)

OH Sue, do you mean the little hut they live in?

They just love it.

They sure get a lot of use out of it.

No it wasn't Bill that told me how to make one. It wasn't him.

It was my good buddy WYKD helped me make mine. Her name is Vicki Park.

She was the first one to make one last year, I guess she invented them.

She posted instructions on how to make one, but I didn't think to copy them off.

So when I got ready, she got online with me and told me what I needed and just how to lay it out right. She stayed online with me all day and I kept running in and telling her "ok I did this now what?" It was funny.... and then she would tell me what to do next. Once you figure out one side and measure it off right, it's simple. They are really easy, no big deal and I had everything I needed right here. I only had to buy the tarps.

I just didn't have any shade or shelter out in the field that the rescues are in, and this worked out very well.

Sue by the way, I am still over here having a fit trying to get some clean orchard grass square bails, so if you know of any please let me know asap. I"m running so low it's scarry.

We had 9 weeks of rain over here this year. And that ruined the hay in this area. It's full of weeds and not clean at all so I need to go out of the area where they didn't have all this rain over the summer to stock up for winter. Everything in my immediate area is horrible.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh ya i remember when wykd posted that a long time ago not sure she invented them but was one of the first to post those instructions(or maybe it was Jean B) and such theysure look pretty neat i may have to try and make one myself


----------



## WeeMite'sEbonyMayLuver (Sep 18, 2004)

They look so great! Good job, Marty!


----------

